# Multi-talented anyone?



## rubiksczar (Jul 15, 2010)

me doing DDR on Expert:


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 15, 2010)

not me, i suck at everything


----------



## dannyz0r (Jul 15, 2010)

Your cameraman isn't.


----------



## goatseforever (Jul 15, 2010)

I used be play on pad too until I realized how stupid people look when playing DDR.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 15, 2010)

Ping-pong, ripstick, mini-hockey, running.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 15, 2010)

i am an epic pianist, and am epic at guitar hero ^_^

no videos to post though


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 15, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> i am an epic pianist, and am epic at guitar hero ^_^
> 
> no videos to post though



Whauk is an epic pianist.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 15, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> uberCuber said:
> 
> 
> > i am an epic pianist, and am epic at guitar hero ^_^
> ...



Macky is an epic pianist.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 15, 2010)

Weston can afford to travel to competitions because he is an epic pianist. Here's a video of him from just last week:


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 15, 2010)

I need to make a epic video of myself sometime


----------



## Edward (Jul 15, 2010)

Eh, I beatbox a little. Not much to be said...


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> I need to make a epic video of myself sometime



there is nothing epic about you, nor will there ever be anything epic about you. 
give up, and kill yourself.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 15, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> uberCuber said:
> 
> 
> > I need to make a epic video of myself sometime
> ...



oh you


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm a pianist, and I'm good with video games in general.


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 15, 2010)

karate, plus I play the piano.


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 15, 2010)

I haz fast fingaz! 

First vid has notes per second annotated in.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 15, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> uberCuber said:
> 
> 
> > I need to make a epic video of myself sometime
> ...



isosad :''(



TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> I'm a pianist, and I'm good with video games in general.



oh ya i forgot about that one I am good at video games too


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 15, 2010)

baseball, card tricks, ping pong, tennis, golf, piano


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Weston can afford to travel to competitions because he is an epic pianist. Here's a video of him from just last week:



zomg weston pwns


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 15, 2010)

I can cube eat and sleep


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 15, 2010)

Weston stole his skills from blacks and used his non-black self to promote it to non-black audiences because they were the majority. They call Weston 'THE PIANIST.'


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 15, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> I can cube eat and sleep



interesting, i've never heard of cube eating.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 15, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > I can cube eat and sleep
> ...



sounds painful


----------



## Samania (Jul 15, 2010)

I can play the flugel horn (not particularly well, but Its a nice little thing to know how to play).


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 15, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Weston stole his skills from blacks and used his non-black self to promote it to non-black audiences because they were the majority. They call Weston 'THE PIANIST.'



That is where you are wrong.


----------



## Owen (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't need to blink. I can walk around all day without blinking. Does that count as a talent?


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 15, 2010)

Chess, devil sticks, hula hoop.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

Owen said:


> I don't need to blink. I can walk around all day without blinking. Does that count as a talent?


WE NEED TO HAVE A STARING CONTEST.


----------



## Owen (Jul 15, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need to blink. I can walk around all day without blinking. Does that count as a talent?
> ...



But statues don't blink either!


----------



## qqwref (Jul 15, 2010)

Stepmania. Minesweeper. Juggling. Math (formerly). Linguistics. Programming. Flash games. Logic puzzles. Speed typing (lol).


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 15, 2010)

i fence a bit


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jul 15, 2010)

I play guitar in the jazz band and clarinet in the symphonic band at my high school. I also skimboard at the beach.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

Owen said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Owen said:
> ...


Exactly.
I haven't really attempted "forever," but I know I can go for at least 10 minutes.


Anyway, as far as personal talents go,
Guitar, programming, mental math, cubing (especially OHITAMAGIC), not sleeping, used to be semi-avid poet and songwriter, (heh. I should look up some of the words for these that haven't been burned.), memorizing lyrics fasts,

and being a statue.
This consists of being used to things shitting on you, sitting in one place doing nothing, not blinking, showing a steady emotion, or lack thereof (a stoic), and usually tall.


----------



## rubiksczar (Jul 16, 2010)

Here's another talent










and another one:


----------



## JackJ (Jul 16, 2010)

Great Wolf Lodge? As in the Dells? Haha I live in the Dells.


----------



## rubiksczar (Jul 16, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Great Wolf Lodge? As in the Dells? Haha I live in the Dells.



no, it's in Ohio somewhere


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 16, 2010)

Published freelance writer (one article published in Alive magazine, maybe about 10 articles published for Fangoria), martial artist (specifically Capoeira), musician (never took a lesson on guitar, not surprisingly, it shows...also took piano, but I haven't practiced in years. It also shows), graphic design skills (web, print, some illustration). More details in my youtube page.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 16, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> OHITAMAGIC


This always impresses me. I tried it. It's hard.

Anyway, I know intermediate C/C++ programming stuff, I can play almost any song on Expert on Guitar Hero or Rock Band (guitar/bass), most GH/RB Drums songs on Expert, and some Vocals songs (I got 93% on Panic Attack - on Performance Mode). I'm starting to learn to play guitar also. I can type at 60-80 WPM with only two fingers for letters, left thumb for spacebar, and left pinky for Shift. I'm a fairly good Magic: The Gathering player, and I know how to EV train/IV breed Pokemon. I also know how to chain for Shiny Pokemon in Diamond/Pearl/Platinum, but I'm bad at it. I've only caught a shiny Shinx and two shiny Dittos.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 16, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > OHITAMAGIC
> ...


I need to make a decent tutorial on it.
I made one a while back when I actually practiced a bit, but it's not really good. :/
[youtubehd]otEqtd00lgo[/youtubehd]
Over a year old, but then again, I haven't really practiced in a year, so that's fine.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 16, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> InfernoTowel said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



yay no tiles


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 16, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > InfernoTowel said:
> ...


No inserts*
And that was so people could see what was going on.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 16, 2010)

Um, I can solve an arubix cube.

And I play French horn/mellophone/trumpet.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 16, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Weston stole his skills from blacks and used his non-black self to promote it to non-black audiences because they were the majority. They call Weston 'THE PIANIST.'
> ...



Oh and he lies too; can't forget that.


----------

